# Single Army Bed Frame Raise into Loft, Suggestions Needed



## davidtrang01 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello everyone, I hope this is the right place to put this thread.
Background, been in the military and moved to a new place to Hawaii. Rooms are super tiny and I make the best of it. I've done quite a bit of woodwork and I'm sure I can find someone here to borrow their tools to cut and build. So here is the dilemma.

I have a single bunk bed from what it seems but, I want to raise it roughly 3 feet so I can put a futon under it. I need some safe suggestions on guides to raise it rather then just putting it on stilts.
Army probably isn't going to give me the other half soo I will have to make something. 


















Specs:
The bed frame is 85in x 41in x 36in
The 4 corner posts are 3in x 3in x 36in 

Buy to raise bed: (lowes or homedepot)
4 pieces of 4in x 4in x 36in
3 pieces of 1in x 4in x 41in
2 pieces of 2in x 4in x 85in (probably 1 piece)

4 anchors for the corner bases









Problem:
Since I'm using 4x4 beams would it be logical and safe to boreout and fit the 3x3 into it? or is there another way?

I don't know what to use to connect or do to join the 3x3 and 4x4 corners. There is always adding more wood to support it but i want to keep it to a minimal on adding screws or adding holes to the original frame. I need it to also not be as permanent because of the case me needing to move.
I could always just set them on each other, but that's unsafe.

Any suggestions or pictures or items to buy would be great.

In the end I will rewrite and put this as a whole write up.

-David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would start over with a new bed rather than trying to add to it underneath. If it was a bunk bed which had a full frame I could see doing it but trying to raise that bed with structure on the ends and back I believe would wobble. A bed with 3' longer legs I could see working if it was done with a hardwood posts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*when I was in college....*

I had a small room in a old house where the ceiling was 10 ft high. I wanted to use the space u7nder the bed for a small shop, so I made a 4 x 4 poster bed that I could walk under. The bed was made to be a tight fit between the 2 side walls so it was self reinforcing. A few thin wedges made it secure without attaching it to the walls.


It looks like you could do the same here and following Steve's advice, don't even use the existing bed. Just use 4 x 4s for all the structure and use the metal deck hangers for the attachments:










A simple frame without a head or foot board was all I used, letting the walls be the the ends. You can even make it high enough to get a desk on casters underneath if that's an option... :blink:

http://www.amazon.com/Way-More-Than-Bed-Stilts/dp/1451542038

Loft beds on stilts:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...=image&fr=ytff1-gl-gen1&va=Loft+bed+on+stilts


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Bunk Pins*

I owned a business a few years ago that built/installed lofts for this exact style bed in college dorms. Built 150+ per semester. 

Cut your 4x4 posts to height and drill a hole in the center about 1.5" deep to accept a bunk bed pin. The pins can be cut from plain steel round rod, sold at the big box stores and should be about 3" in length each. 
Just make sure to get the thickness rod that will fit in the female ends in your bed frame. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Crown-Bolt-1-2-in-x-36-in-Plain-Steel-Round-Rod-48130/202183512

The bed frame comes with the hole in the bottom of the leg with the intention of stacking them. There is no need to insert the 3x3 into the 4x4 or anything too intense. Simply drill another hole in your 4x4 support, drop the pin in, and then set the Army bed onto the pins. 

Cut your side braces from 1x4 and then run the 2x4 studs diagonally (like an X) across the back for support. Attach with lag screws through the 2x4 into the 4x4 post. 

Hope this helps.


----------

